# What did every one think of the new targets in fl.



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

To me they don't seem as good as the old ones but I did like the new scoring rings


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mckenzie Should take the input of the shooters, I will not buy them untill they improve the quality!!! The paint was poor (flakey) and the large targets would not stand stright, all had to have PVC to hold them up !!!!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been quizzing everyone I know that went (wish I could've). They all commented about the target quality.... especially the paint.

I hate to say it but maybe IBO did the right thing.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I have always been a McKenzie fan. With that said these were the worst targets I have ever seen. Really poor quality. It appeared to have the inserts made out of the foam we had in the 90's and the paint looked like a group of elementary kids was turned loose on them. Holes started within 100 shots on the close targets. You could also see all the arrow holes were it disturbed the paint since the foam underneath was a different color/shade. 

Other than that they were OK. (


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Targets were TERRIBLE --- shot up REAL QUICK --- couldn't stand up on their own --- most commonplace comment I heard from everyone was "RAGGY", and I add flimsy to that. I mentioned on another forum, that they are typical of everything else produced in this day and age --- LESS quality with a HIGHER price. Can you imagine how those people must feel, that paid $4500 for a range of those targets with an extra core that will also fall apart !!! If I were McKenzie I would be ashamed of myself for manufacturing such a "disaster".


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I heard from my buddy that was there that the rings weren't as advertised either,many of them didn't have the seperation as was said to be.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

We actually saw a couple targets that needed PVC on the back AND the front to keep the targets standing up.

The plastic legs are terrible.

My gripe is not with ASA on those, rather than with McKenzie. They were sad targets for sure.

Having said that, I do have a gripe with ASA on the plastic leg thing. We were told that if you shot a plastic leg and it glanced you would receive a 5. I made a pathetic shot on Saturday and glanced off the leg of the coyote, which is not plastic. I wrote down my 0 and went on about my business. I saw a guy in the group in front of us glance off a plastic leg....and he got a 5. Either it should be a 0 for everyone or a 5 for everyone.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

AGREED! They stink!!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

D.Short said:


> I heard from my buddy that was there that the rings weren't as advertised either,many of them didn't have the seperation as was said to be.


There were quite a few targets that still had the connector lines on the 12s and the IBO 11.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> I have always been a McKenzie fan. With that said these were the worst targets I have ever seen. Really poor quality. It appeared to have the inserts made out of the foam we had in the 90's and the paint looked like a group of elementary kids was turned loose on them. Holes started within 100 shots on the close targets. You could also see all the arrow holes were it disturbed the paint since the foam underneath was a different color/shade.
> 
> Other than that they were OK. (


Agree with the above statement. The paint jobs were terrible but hey if you didn't like it the paint fell off after a few shots anyway. I can definitely say that those were the worst Mckenzie 3d targets that I've shot since starting in this sport.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

stdoc102 said:


> Mckenzie Should take the input of the shooters, I will not buy them untill they improve the quality!!! The paint was poor (flakey) and the large targets would not stand stright, all had to have PVC to hold them up !!!!!!


I had to wonder if the PVC comes with the target or was it an option when ordering. I'm guessing a lot of bedded targets in the future when clubs just set the target on the ground, no PVC required.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

reylamb said:


> There were quite a few targets that still had the connector lines on the 12s and the IBO 11.


The ONLY target I could see a difference in the 10 ring was the coyote. A fat shaft could touch both the 8 and the 10 with the ring being so large for that size target.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I was not impressed with the targets at all. The plastic legs are a joke and these new targets have a cartoonish look in my opinion. They wouldn't stand up, the paint sucked, the legs came loose, the scoring rings were not consistent. 

At least Delta is keeping the trend going....every year since they bought McKenzie the targets have gotten worse.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I liked how easy the arrows pulled.

The scoring rings were not as stated on here.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

stdoc102 said:


> Mckenzie Should take the input of the shooters, I will not buy them untill they improve the quality!!! The paint was poor (flakey) and the large targets would not stand stright, all had to have PVC to hold them up !!!!!!


They had their head engineer out on the ranges, he had already been looking them over, and changes were being made come monday as to fixing the leg problem. (with the connector ) Also, they are looking to possibly make bigger pipes for the legs (thicker and longer) .

The foam from what I heard, was the new foam...and there might be some changes done to it...( I don't know that fully) . I do wish they work on the coloring though a little. The cinnomon bear...looked more like a blonde/ash colored bear to me.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> They had their head engineer out on the ranges, he had already been looking them over, and changes were being made come monday as to fixing the leg problem. (with the connector ) Also, they are looking to possibly make bigger pipes for the legs (thicker and longer) .
> 
> The foam from what I heard, was the new foam...and there might be some changes done to it...( I don't know that fully) . I do wish they work on the coloring though a little. The cinnomon bear...looked more like a blonde/ash colored bear to me.


There wasn't even supposed to be a cinnamon bear there.....or anywhere this year. 










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

tmorelli said:


> There wasn't even supposed to be a cinnamon bear there.....or anywhere this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it was supposed to be painted black!!!! I did not see a black bear all weekend, just the cinnamon.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am the buddy dshort referenced to and I only had two targets all weekend that had the new scoring rings, many of the new targets with plastic legs had old inserts with old scoring rings which is why I think they were just using up the old stuff first to get rid of it. 

1. The plastic let thing is just stupid

2. The paint was pathetic and came off on our arrows like cheap makeup on a trashy blond on a saturday night mistake you wish you hadn't made. we were scraping off the paint all weekend with finger nails.

3. foam had a grainy feel to it and was coming out with the arrows and you could see it falling on the ground and also had to scrape it off almost every shot.

4. The 10 rings were not all the same size and bulleseyes varied in size. Again because they used old inserts in my opinion.

5. after being shot the outer layer of paint didn't match so there were off colored holes every where all over the target where people had hit especially on the black targetsand on them the shot spots looked brown.

6. I think one of the deer targets had been painted to look like a mule deer which made using the size of the target for ranging tough, not sure about this but pretty sure.


To me they were bad and I expect better when I go to a big shoot, one thing that I remember saying when we went to get arrows was this target looks like the cheap shooter buck at bass pro.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

ditto what these guys are sayin these targets sucked and we did shoot the cinnamon bear. Only a few of ours in open B (E and K courses) had the separation for the rings. The plastic leg idea was an epic fail!! the old legs allowed for the rebar to go clear up the leg instead of only about 6-8 inches into these. Not to mention the fit was very sloppy. All of our targets with the plastic legs were propped up with pvc pipe. I have been disappointed for a couple years about how these Mckenzies look and fit together. They will not stay together and the inserts are very sloppy too. I usually dont complain about them because I figure it will work itself out but quite honestly I would rather be shooting Rineharts.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Leave it to Delta to make a train wreck out of the McKenzie brand.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

drtnshtr said:


> ditto what these guys are sayin these targets sucked and we did shoot the cinnamon bear. Only a few of ours in open B (E and K courses) had the separation for the rings. The plastic leg idea was an epic fail!! the old legs allowed for the rebar to go clear up the leg instead of only about 6-8 inches into these. Not to mention the fit was very sloppy. All of our targets with the plastic legs were propped up with pvc pipe. I have been disappointed for a couple years about how these Mckenzies look and fit together. They will not stay together and the inserts are very sloppy too. I usually dont complain about them because I figure it will work itself out but quite honestly I would rather be shooting Rineharts.


You would think they could take these out back and shoot them a little and know in advance that they suck.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> you would think they could take these out back and shoot them a little and know in advance that they suck.


lol!


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Targets sucked


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> There wasn't even supposed to be a cinnamon bear there.....or anywhere this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we all know that......It was a shipping error.... but I 12 it both days so it's all good


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

The new Mckenzies were awful.....looked like something that was built in someone's garage or basement.


Dewayne


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

The targets did seem to be poorer quality but I will say this, I didn't personally see any loose legs on the targets I shot.. They did have problems staying upright, but it was due to the dry/sandy soil IMO (they have been the same way the last 2yrs in Newberry).. I don't care for the plastic legs but, didn't see any that appeared loose.? 

They must be gradually bringing in the new targets, There was still quite a mix of old/new scoring rings We did shoot the Brown Bear both days.. The Javelina We shot Saturday had the old scoring rings, and the one we shot Sunday had the new ones.. Both Coyotes had the new ones.. 

The biggest problem I saw was the foam used for some of the black/brown targets.. The ones this weekend all seemed to be molded with tan colored foam, just painted black/brown on the outside.. Every arrow hole in the target turned tan..


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

They had the large HD deer painted grey with the mule deer head on it. I agree with an earlier post. Maybe the IBO made the right choice.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

For the guys who put there time in and have targetwnand watch the target list and to have a cinn bear there instead of a black bear as stated by ASA is uncallee for 
Most guys I know sold there cinn bear cause ASA did away with theres 

Wow wow wow come on guys a shipping error you got guys driving 12hr or more snd and this your answer


----------



## sportsmansdream (Jun 18, 2012)

look like to me we were shooting seconds or blimish targets.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

outbackarcher said:


> I was not impressed with the targets at all. The plastic legs are a joke and these new targets have a cartoonish look in my opinion. They wouldn't stand up, the paint sucked, the legs came loose, the scoring rings were not consistent.
> 
> At least Delta is keeping the trend going....every year since they bought McKenzie the targets have gotten worse.


right to the point and every word is the truth, they suck


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Crap crap crap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

This thread needs started on the ASA forum! That sucks for the guys that paid money to shoot bad targets! Even worse for the ones that bought a range !!! Mike is usually good at fixing things but there was a target issue last year! I was at the classic and talked to a range official and he told me the if the targets we where using for the classic showed up at his house he would have told them to take them back they where that bad of quality!!


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Problem is mckenzie has no competition in ASA so we will get whatever they give us.Last weekend had some of the best archers in the US competing for 100's of thousands of dollars and that b the best they can give us.Arrows were hard to pull for sure.


----------



## NC ladyarcher (Jan 26, 2009)

They sucked ! Mule deer is no longer the mule deer.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Still baffles me that the marjority seems to like mckenzie over rhineharts. Very obvious its purely a financial decision on asa's part. Very understandble but you cant cut corners and sacrifice the enjoyement of the competitors.


----------



## EMC686 (Jun 24, 2007)

Between the quality of the targets and it taking 4 1/2 hours to shoot 20 targets, we didn't even show up Sunday to shoot. Until ASA figures out a few things, we will not be back.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

It was still a assume shoot the targets did at least stop our arrows hopefully they can improve them.i had a friend buy arrange because he wanted the new targets for his local shoots


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds like ASA has some "damage control"to do.It's a real shame that the best archery organization going had to let this give everyone a real bad taste in their mouths.I must admit though,I wouldn't care as long as I shot well ,but for a very large percent,they know they aren't going to realisticaly be a threat to the podium,they just go for the opportunity to participate in a "quality" shoot.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

EMC686 said:


> Between the quality of the targets and it taking 4 1/2 hours to shoot 20 targets, we didn't even show up Sunday to shoot. Until ASA figures out a few things, we will not be back.


Man that sucks 4.5 hours I hate that! I wouldn't care if they started say 10 on Saturday or even shoot 30 on Saturday so shooters can leave early Sunday and even watch the shoot down! Target quality seems to be a bad issue! They only had what 5 months to get it right!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know why it's a surprise to everyone. The plastic legged Delta targets have been horrible from the start but at least they were cheap. The paint on the McKenzies has been steadily getting worse and worse every year and seems to be picking up pace. I doubt you guys will get much of a real change since the ASA has sworn to never use Rineharts again.

Maybe the new group should reconsider who they're getting their targets from.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

why would anyone buy delta targets, only because they are much cheaper, but they are junk, so why would you put delta parts on a mckenzie target, only reason I can figure out is to lower the cost but to lower the cost you also killed the quality, so you now have killed mckenzie by adding delta parts and for 4250 for 20 shot targets I would demand a refund, delta targets have the poorest scoring rings of any target, time will tell


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

3rdplace said:


> I have always been a McKenzie fan. With that said these were the worst targets I have ever seen. Really poor quality. It appeared to have the inserts made out of the foam we had in the 90's and the paint looked like a group of elementary kids was turned loose on them. Holes started within 100 shots on the close targets. You could also see all the arrow holes were it disturbed the paint since the foam underneath was a different color/shade.
> 
> Other than that they were OK. (


what he said yeah they suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sad to see such a good company being brought down by being bought out . Sorry to hear the target's suck that bad now . Might as well buy a course of Delta river bottom buck's for $99.00 a piece and save money . Hope it improves . Before you could compare Mc. and Rhinehart , not anymore , not even close .


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow this is interesting. Been out of the sport for two years, this is unbelievable really, hope Asa takes care of this for all those involved.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

We were told the cinn bear was on the courses because they didnt have enough of another at the factory.

My response was - why not.keep that target on the known range then. As people havent been judging that one. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Is there any photos of these new targets out there to see for those that did not get to make it Fla.?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I just ordered a bunch of kills. I really hope they are good quality when they get here. The paint has been bad for a while now and the foam has a lot of voids in the leg area.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> There wasn't even supposed to be a cinnamon bear there.....or anywhere this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My only 5 this weekend was on the long cinnamon bear, I didnt realize it wasnt even supposed to be there. I agree about the target quality, I had several targets that left chunks on my arrow like an old repaired target does.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

When McKenzie sold out to the big investors and fired all the little people the quality went straight downhill, I live and work about 30 minutes from the plant. One of our local archery shops is right behind the mcKenzie factory and as soon as they sold to investors they changed everything as far as materials were concerned so that it would be a lot cheaper to manufacture the targets and that is from employees inside the plant


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw where someone made the comment that he wanted to buy a range of targets and after shooting didn't buy... So did all the ranges get sold or what? Probably did, but?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

candymaker13 said:


> When McKenzie sold out to the big investors and fired all the little people the quality went straight downhill, I live and work about 30 minutes from the plant. One of our local archery shops is right behind the mcKenzie factory and as soon as they sold to investors they changed everything as far as materials were concerned so that it would be a lot cheaper to manufacture the targets and that is from employees inside the plant


They are made in the mid-west now in the Delta Targets factory.


----------



## JEDIROCK (Feb 1, 2003)

Shot the tourney and had a great time. Very organized and easy to shoot..... That said I would agree with most that targets we're very poor. Plastic legs? Different colors in holes where shot? PVC pipe to hold targets up? Targets shot out after first day? Quality has gone away........ Unfortunately Rineharts are still probably as bad or worse. Shot IBO indoor world championship in Cleveland and could not see scoring rings in most animals and they were VERY hard to pull. That was the only thing I thought I might like about them! Not happy with either organizations targets but thats what we get....... Anyone out there want to start a new foam business? Make em good and cheap and they will come. Hope all these comments are relayed to ASA and feedback gets to Delta/McKenzie...........


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Suck it up folks! Mckenzie has the contract with the ASA and clubs are buying the targets because that is what is used in the ASA. The bottom line is the bottom line, deal with it! Delta/McKenzie is a business and it seems to have been over taken by bean counters. Companies that decide to make an obviously inferior product so they make more money (briefly) eventually die on the vine..........it just takes time for them to shrivel. Dues paying ASA members should be hollering at the *ASA *for not delivering the product that we have come to expect. Ultimately the *ASA* is responsible to the members for the "product" they sell and it sound like what they sold the archers in Fl. was less than expected. then again after shooting the targets in the Classic last year maybe it is OUR mistake for expecting better!

I'm sure the ASA was well aware and approved the product Delta/McKenzie was going to be providing! If not then they need some serious help on how to draw up a contract!!! Even I am savvy enough to know you don't sign a contract for an undefined product!!!!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

people need to post on this link:
http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7638.0

Instead of on AT to get the best results. ASA does listen when people speak but you have to speak on their forum to get the most bang


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Real Shame here for sure.

Cost of targets is crazy enough without junk.

Im glad I still got some of the oringinal Mckensies with old mid sections. Just repair and go, no telling how old they are.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

It is sad people can repair targets that look better and last longer than Mckenzie can produce for customers!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Let's just start calling them Deltas. lain:


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> Let's just start calling them Deltas. lain:




this is spot on!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Yea, it's official, the ASA is shooting Deltas. lain:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

sagecreek said:


> Let's just start calling them Deltas. lain:


I gotta laugh a little bit because right as I read that the McKenzie logo showed up in your avatar.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

With no positive comments to be found about the targets, I'll add one. The little emblem that was branded on the targets was purty.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Supermag1 said:


> I gotta laugh a little bit because right as I read that the McKenzie logo showed up in your avatar.


Same here!

Otherwise, I like it. 

Can we get this recorded in the minutes? McKenzie shall be referred to as Delta until further notice.

All in favor say "I". (or is it "aye" :wink: )


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

aye :darkbeer:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Aye


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Aye Aye


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

aye


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

I didn't shoot this past weekends ASA event. Its funny...I did hear this from a close friend about how bad they were. About 3 weeks ago our shop reveived our shipment of McKenzie targets and they looke the best in years! The colors were bright and spot on. I even commented that maybe they are better cause they have more time with them not making them for IBO. Go figure.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Aye


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Eye


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Supermag1 said:


> I gotta laugh a little bit because right as I read that the McKenzie logo showed up in your avatar.


Yea, I need to switch that out to the Delta one I suppose.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Delta Dogs


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I noticed that we had two separate javelina target scoring rings between two ranges. My first day had the old insert with the small 12's, the second range had the new one. I scored well on both but noticed it. The targets did leave a ton of foam on my arrows after pulling them.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree that the quality was beyond horrible. The thing that was most ridiculous to me was the "new" mule deer. I had not heard anywhere that the dimensions of the targets were going to change. I primarily use body size/definition to judge targets and I hit 8's both days on the mule deer. It is my fault for not learning after day 1, but the new mule deer is a Large Hd buck painted grey with bigger ears. It isn't even the mule deer head! It's the same head used on the bedded buck/ large deer but with mule deer ears on it! The cinnamon bear being there was stupid also. Why not at least use one of the targets that was supposed to be in GA, like the Corsican Ram (which was used in the pro shoot off)?

The Paint they are using is horrible and the plastic legs are laughable. If you glance off a plastic leg it's a 5 and not a 0 as long as your group can hear the ricochet. Now we're going to have arguments about glance offs and being able to hear it. I really hope McKenzie can fix the paint and foam issue. Now that we have seen the large HD mule/whitetail it won't be that big of a problem. They aren't going to go back to the foam legs because of the shipping cost they are saving by using them, but at least make them so you don't have to use PVC to stand them up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's starting to sound like a train wreck.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> It's starting to sound like a train wreck.


Thats kinda what I was thinking! I will find out in London how bad they are and that might determine if I will go to Metropolis and The Classic.. Hopefully they have it fixed by then, we shall see..


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

they will fix this when no one will buy the targets


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Give Delta a break they've never made targets before!..........Oh wait, yes they have!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3Dblackncamo said:


> they will fix this when no one will buy the targets


ASA members will buy whatever the ASA uses in competition.................. Hence, we now have Delta/McKenzie producing junk targets for the ASA. As long as the ASA accepts junk then junk is what we get. It's VERY obvious Delta/McKenzie made a business decision to seriously reduce their cost to produce targets while maintaining target quality was not a primary concern. I find it hard to believe however that they were not savvy enough to test the product before shipping them to Fl. I hope the ASA is burning up Delta/McKenzie for such a shoddy performance!!!

At what point does the ASA insist Delta/Mckenzie meet a decent standard? Maybe the ASA believes Delta/McKenzie is providing a satisfactory product.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

That some one up the ladder hasn't responded in the ASA Forums....


----------



## RI-Bowman (Dec 16, 2011)

got the mule deer and large deer mid's yesterday in preparation for my clubs 2013 shoots. The leg joint connections are loose and sloppy. after seeing this thread, i decided to gorilla glue the joint so i don't have to deal with targets falling apart during a shoot. The voids under the paint have also been around for the past few years. The club has put a ton of $$ over the years into mckenzies. very disappointing to realize we will have to slowly rotate in rhineharts and have a mixed bag of targets on the range.

I can see now why IBO made the change, as mckenzie is going down the toilet


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

With the prices skyrocketing and quality dipping it might be time to try another brand. Maybe R&W. Price is half the cost.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

3rdplace said:


> With the prices skyrocketing and quality dipping it might be time to try another brand. Maybe R&W. Price is half the cost.


I shot a few R&Ws last year. I was a little surprised. Different, I'll say that. Dull brown, kinda rough wrinkled deer. Turkey was sort same dull brown, but other colors to stood out nicely. I was at the club house when they began bringing targets in after shoot and for being shot a few hundred times that looked pretty darn descent. Said they had them all year so figure a few hundred shots.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

cenochs said:


> This thread needs started on the ASA forum! That sucks for the guys that paid money to shoot bad targets! Even worse for the ones that bought a range !!! Mike is usually good at fixing things but there was a target issue last year! I was at the classic and talked to a range official and he told me the if the targets we where using for the classic showed up at his house he would have told them to take them back they where that bad of quality!!


 I already did.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

The new targets suck! Plain and simple. I hope they do something about it and we don't have to keep shooting this crap. They used to be good targets.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Did anyone take any pictures at the shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ruttinbuck said:


> I didn't shoot this past weekends ASA event. Its funny...I did hear this from a close friend about how bad they were. About 3 weeks ago our shop reveived our shipment of McKenzie targets and they looke the best in years! The colors were bright and spot on. I even commented that maybe they are better cause they have more time with them not making them for IBO. Go figure.


are you SURE they were mckenzies and not rineharts? :wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

...and the new Regions tour (ASA Lite :wink announces it will be using mckenzies. in fact, i think it has posted that one of its first tour stops will be sponsored by mckenzies.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

carlosii said:


> ...and the new Regions tour (ASA Lite :wink announces it will be using mckenzies. in fact, i think it has posted that one of its first tour stops will be sponsored by mckenzies.


Well, I hope the open up thier eyes and get the quality back in check. I really like the looks of the McKenzie targets.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

carlosii said:


> ...and the new Regions tour (ASA Lite :wink announces it will be using mckenzies. in fact, i think it has posted that one of its first tour stops will be sponsored by mckenzies.


Saw that and proudly noting the McKenzie Pinnacle target....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Last week we shot some of the newer ones with the upgrade to the leg cups ...they were tighter and didn't move. Also, we used our own rebar #5 and that worked wonders.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> ...and the new Regions tour (ASA Lite :wink announces it will be using mckenzies. in fact, i think it has posted that one of its first tour stops will be sponsored by mckenzies.


Regions is using the WHOLE mckenzie line. from elk down to turkeys if I remember correclty.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

We got some of new McKenzie centers and cores at our club in January. While I don't like the plastic legs, we aren't seeing any of the other issues. The paint looked good and held up well, the foam isn't pulling out in chunks. In fact they are better than the ones we bought last year, those were garbage, they didn't fit together very well and are always falling apart. Maybe we got lucky?


----------



## Wazz13 (Oct 4, 2009)

RI-Bowman said:


> got the mule deer and large deer mid's yesterday in preparation for my clubs 2013 shoots. The leg joint connections are loose and sloppy. after seeing this thread, i decided to gorilla glue the joint so i don't have to deal with targets falling apart during a shoot. The voids under the paint have also been around for the past few years. The club has put a ton of $$ over the years into mckenzies. very disappointing to realize we will have to slowly rotate in rhineharts and have a mixed bag of targets on the range.
> 
> I can see now why IBO made the change, as mckenzie is going down the toilet


X2, IBO might be on to something with their target switch.


----------

